# Choix entre iPhone 7+ ou 8+ ?



## marich34 (19 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Ayant toujours eu des SAMSUNG, dernièrement j'avais le S8+ que j'ai grandement apprécié, mais, qui était à mon goût d'une fragilité extrême (c'est d'ailleurs ce qui m'a poussé à sa vente), je voudrais essayer iOs. 
Le problème que j'ai maintenant c'est que je suis incapable de me décider sur le choix de l'iPhone 7+ ou du 8+, j'ai été séduite par ces 2 modèles en les essayant à l'Apple store. 

Ce que je désire c'est un appareil réactif, sans bug et le point qui fâche : l'autonomie. Sur mon S8+ l'autonomie était monstrueuse et les retours que j'ai de mon entourage sur l'autonomie des iPhone est plutôt bonne mais ce n'est pas ce que j'ai lu en venant sur votre forum c'est ce qui me fait peur notamment concernant le 7+. Il me faudrait au moins une journée complète de 9h à 20h sans avoir à recharger avec une utilisation intensive de la musique, message, internet et réseaux sociaux. 
Donc selon vous quel est le meilleur choix entre ces 2 modèles en ces débuts 2018 ? 

En outre je vous laisse ici les plus et les moins de chacun qui me font hésiter : 
iPhone 7+ : les plus c'est d'abord qu'il est moins cher et sa couleur or rose me tente beaucoup ! Les moins c'est sa capacité de 32 Go je me dis que ça peut être juste et 128 go beaucoup trop et les commentaires sur sa mauvaise autonomie.
iPhone 8+ : les plus c'est sa couleur OR que j'adore, j'ai fais le tour du forum et son autonomie a l'air bonne, sa capacité de 64 go, de plus sa puce A11. Les moins c'est tout de même ce retour au verre qui me fait peur, une chute et c'est fini et j'en ai déjà fait les frais avec le S8+... ainsi que son poids, est-il si choquant que ça sur la durée ? 

Vos avis sont donc les bienvenus afin de m'éclairer dans mon choix, merci bien !


----------

